# The Megafish Project



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/07/070724-giant-fish.html?email=Inside3Aug07

A friend shared this with me a few months ago and I had planned to post here and I spaced it out. If you have not seen this site and these fish you really need to take a few minutes to check it out. These fish are amazing. The Mekong Delta in Vietnam has 2-3 monsters captured on this list.

Enjoy,

Darrell


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow.... I don't think I'd want to do any swimming in those waters. :shock:

That Mississippi paddlefish looks like he would have no problem fitting most anything in his mouth.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow. thats insane wonder how old those fish are that they have grown that big. wonder what size tank you would need to house one of those..lol


----------

